# Beer Brewing!



## Chris (Jan 5, 2013)

Just got some new toys. Ready to make some beer. Any of you guys Brew? 

View attachment IMG_20130105_165450.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jan 6, 2013)

Just finished up my first batch, hopefully it is drinkable.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 6, 2013)

I've done a couple BIB's and really enjoy it. The biggest thing I found is having a dedicated brew pot. I tried using my turkey pot and got a infection because you can't get the scratches sanitised well enough. Stainless is my next purchase. I've been wanting to go all grain and spend a lot of time looking over at homebrewtalk.com


----------



## Chris (Jan 6, 2013)

I am either going to buy or build a good pot. Mine is new and fine but a little small for what I want.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 6, 2013)

Don't forget to check out the Boneyard at HBT. Keith will let you in.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 10, 2013)

So, hows the brew coming along? All the little yeasts happy?


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes everything is going on schedule, looking good. Debating a 2nd fermentation. I am reading good and bad about it so I may just leave it in the one it is in.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 10, 2013)

I have better luck just leaving it in the carboy and let it go like that...thats my 2 cts.


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2013)

Thats what I will do.


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2013)

Picked up a few more items to make my brewing easier. 

View attachment IMG_20130113_153241.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 14, 2013)

How many quart pot is that Chris?


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2013)

30 QT or 7.5 Gallon. Got it at my local Kitchen store for 59 bucks, went down to my brewing shop and picked up the no weld valve and strainer set up for doing full grain for another 25 bucks. Out the door with the set up I want for less then 100. I can always tap in for a temp gauge later.

Went down and picked up a keg today also and some grain for another brew. Also tested my first brew and it is almost ready for bottling and actually tasted pretty good. 

View attachment IMG_20130114_130631.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130114_131200.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130114_134245.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2013)

Also starting work on my wort chiller I am building, pics of that to come. at least I found something I can do to keep me from going crazy while I am not supposed to work from my back injury.


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2013)

Also decided to go to a 2nd fermentation. Mainly because I wanted my glass carboy back for an all grain brew I will do in the next couple days. I talked to my brew guys and they use the smaller plastic 5 gallon carboy for this with no problems so we will see. I will likely buy another Carboy but I want to get a dedicated brew spot set up first. 

View attachment IMG_20130114_134538.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 14, 2013)

Are you going to bottle or keg your first batch?


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2013)

Bottle, still haven't got the kegerator so unless I want to buy a CO2 tank and tap I think I will wait. I will probably keg the all grain one I will be doing then that will give me motivation to get the kegerator.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 14, 2013)

What did you brew. I've done a Nut Brown Ale, a Kolch and a pale ale. I've been liking the darker beers lately.


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2013)

That one is a cascade ale. I like porters but want to get some experience before I try.


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2013)

This one I am doing next, I borrowed it from HomeBrewTalk.

Recipe Type: All Grain
Yeast: Nottingham
Yeast Starter: Nope
Additional Yeast or Yeast Starter: Nope
Batch Size (Gallons): 5.5 & 11
Original Gravity: 1.039
Final Gravity: 1.008
IBU: 21.6
Boiling Time (Minutes): 60-75
Color: 3.9
Primary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp): 4 days at 68 Degrees
Additional Fermentation: Kegged, chilled and Carb'd for one week
Secondary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp): 5 Days at 68 Degrees

I&#8217;ve been tweaking a house ale recipe for a few months now and this is it. This is the recipe that will be a permanent fixture at my house. I&#8217;ve brewed it twice, served the first 10 gallons to friends, families and &#8220;curious on-lookers&#8221;, and just finished the second 10 gallon batch with identical results. 

Light and crisp. The IBU&#8217;s are on the low side, but there is a nice sweet/spicy balance to the beer. The great fresh taste of a craft ale with an extremely clean finish. This reminds me of what a local craft brewery might come out of the gates with to win over a new market. Very drinkable with wide appeal. I&#8217;ve yet to have anyone, even BMC drinkers not say it&#8217;s one of the best beers they&#8217;ve tasted&#8230;.period. The secret lies in the name. I moved through Northern Brewer, Nugget and Pearle hops, all in combination with Cascade. Even went with a strict Cascade hop bill, but was just a bit on the tart side for this lighter grain bill. 

Once I matched up Centennial as the bittering hop and Cascade as a flavor/aroma hop&#8230;that&#8217;s when the magic happened.

This is also a simple, hard to screw up recipe. At just around 4%, this is a quaffer. Due to the lighter grain bill&#8230;this is easily a beer that can go from grain to glass in 2 weeks (if you keg).




****10-Gallon Batch****
Batch Size: 11.00 gal 
Boil Size: 13.69 gal
Estimated OG: 1.039 SG
Estimated Color: 3.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 21.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
14.00 lb Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM)
1.25 lb Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM)
1.00 lb Caramel/Crystal Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM)
1.00 lb Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM)
0.50 oz Centennial [9.50%] (55 min)
0.50 oz Centennial [9.50%] (35 min)
0.50 oz Cascade [7.80%] (20 min)
0.50 oz Cascade [7.80%] (5 min)
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) (Hydrated)



****5 Gallon Batch****

Batch Size: 5.50 gal 
Boil Size: 6.57 gal
Estimated OG: 1.040 SG
Estimated Color: 3.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 21.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount 
7.00 lb Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM)
0.75 lb Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM)
0.50 lb Caramel/Crystal Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM)
0.50 lb Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM)
0.25 oz Centennial [9.50%] (55 min)
0.25 oz Centennial [9.50%] (35 min)
0.25 oz Cascade [7.80%] (20 min)
0.25 oz Cascade [7.80%] (5 min)
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) (Hydrated)


Mash at 150 degrees for 60 minutes.


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2013)

So I drilled my new pot and installed the parts.

I did find this one on Amazon for 105 but the quality doesn't look quite as good but still not a bad deal.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00420Z50Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 

View attachment IMG_20130114_165840.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130114_165852.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130114_170537.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130114_170621.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130114_170152.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2013)

Here is the start of my wort chiller. 

View attachment IMG_20130114_151832.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130114_151839.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130114_153808.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130114_153816 (1).jpg


View attachment IMG_20130114_153824.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 14, 2013)

Have you looked at these wort chillers?

http://www.rebelbrewer.com/shoppingcart/products/Economy-Wort-Chiller.html


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes and that was what I was originally going to build but after some research the type I am doing cools much faster and better. I built mine for about 30 bucks too. Also mine I fill with water and ice and don't have to have a water source near or eave anything running so no need for a drain either. Seems good in my head, wew ill see how it actually works. I will be doing a brew in the next couple days to test everything but I need to build clean and sanitize everything first.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 15, 2013)

How do you get the wort to flow through the tube, gravity or use of a pump? And how are you sealing the copper tube through the sidewall of the cooler?


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a food grade vinyl hose from my pot to the chiller then from out of the chiller another vinyl hose to my bucket or Carboy. I used High Temp RTV to seal the cooler since it will have no contact with beer in any way. I will get some pictures up today of it finished up with the fittings on. And it will be gravity feed. I am going to test it all out today and let you know how it works, I thinks once the gravity gets it going it will also siphon itself to help pull the last of it through.


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2013)

Got the fittings on the chiller. I wanted the extra threaded connection in case I wanted to change it later on to all hard line or pump or whatever. Plan is to build a cabinet in the garage that permanently houses the complete set up ready to use. 

View attachment IMG_20130115_113007.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130115_113023.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130115_113107.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2013)

I really need to stop going to my brew shop. It's getting expensive and they shouldn't know my name as well as they do.

I bought another keg so I can keep brewing. Also bought a Chocolate porter recipe.


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2013)

So test #1 on the wort chiller, 2 gallon water from 190 to 95 going through, worked well.

Then I brewed up a batch of Nottingham Ale and went from boil to 102. Should have had more ice. My goal is to go from boil to 80.

Here is my set up/ Now I would like to build the right sized tables for everything to just flow nicely. All in all there is a few things I want to change but it did it's job. Good thing I bought a couple kegs for all this practice beer. 

View attachment IMG_20130115_154537.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130115_164627 (1).jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 16, 2013)

Looking good Chris and I'm interested in how the chocolate porter turns out. You've given me an idea for a chiller. Verticle copper coil in a round cooler with the outlet where the dispensing valve is. Then if I ever go to all-grain I could convert it to a mash tun. Just a thought.


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2013)

Your idea would probably work better for the gravity part, I had to lift my pot about two inches to get mine to start but once it started it was a siphon so no worries. I don't even think it would need to be a cooler but just a bucket would work fine, it's not like the cooler part does anything but hold liquid.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 16, 2013)

When yu going to do the chocolate porter?


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2013)

I was going to today but I mashed in my pot last night and it was a pain so I am going to build one out of a cooler this evening so maybe tomorrow. My back is wrecked from lifting everything yesterday. I may get to it tonight, all depends on how long these bids take me and have to draw up a traffic control plan.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 16, 2013)

Is your back getting any better?


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2013)

A little but not much, I go back to the doc in the morning, Hopefully he has better news after the MRI and Xrays.


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2013)

Picked up all the parts to convert my cooler but the valve was defective so I have to run down and exchange it in the morning so hopefully I can get to the Porter tomorrow.


----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2013)

So I am not to happy with my Wort Chiller, It is a pain to get the gravity going. I am going to build a new one and convert this guy into a chiller for a keg that is portable. Don't know which style I am going to go with yet but something easier then what I have.

Here is my Mash Tun I built, now that works well. Also a few pics of my Chocolate Porter.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, now you have me inspired to brew some again...


----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2013)

It's worth the few hours it takes. That Chocolate Porter tastes like it is gonna come out good. I can't wait.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 18, 2013)

I was looking on HBT and they had a thread about using vintage refigerators as a kegerator. I'd love to find an old frig, restore it and make a beer cooler for thye basement.


----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2013)

I bought a kegorator then went to my brew shop and got the set up for a second tap, will have pics tomorrow on my bar.


----------



## havasu (Jan 19, 2013)

Me and my G/F will be over....where do you want the keg? 

View attachment party.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm gonna need a bigger cooler.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 19, 2013)

havasu said:


> Me and my G/F will be over....where do you want the keg?



I want a video of you telling her your not picking up the wet towel off the bathroom floor...


----------



## Chris (Jan 20, 2013)

I have taps!


----------



## havasu (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm surprised your drunk roommate hasn't moved back in after seeing that.


----------



## Chris (Jan 20, 2013)

My drunk roommate got kicked out a couple weeks ago, my booze is safe for now.


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2013)

Can't wait til my Porter is ready to Keg, another week or two..........


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2013)

Gonna make some Blue Moon here soon.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 21, 2013)

The porter I'm excited about, not so much the Blue Moon, but then again I didn't buy it or will get to drink it, so...can we get more pics of Havasu's girl friend?


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2013)

I like a wide variety of beer, I would like to have several flavors kegged by summer so I won't have to brew much in the heat. That and they will be ready to tap at any time.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 21, 2013)

If you run across a German Kolch, give it a try. It's a nice light summer brew.


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2013)

Will do!

.......


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2013)

having beer on tap at home is likely to make a person an alcoholic.....


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 21, 2013)

Chris said:


> having beer on tap at home is likely to make a person an alcoholic.....



I think you will have more *company* if anything...


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a problem, I am buying another setup to have portable kegs for camping and what not.


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2013)

I almost enjoy brewing it as much as drinking it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 21, 2013)

Chris said:


> I have a problem, I am buying another setup to have portable kegs for camping and what not.



And this is a problem, why?


----------



## Chris (Jan 24, 2013)

Brewing a nice Belgian White today. 

View attachment IMG_20130124_110728.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 24, 2013)

Where are you storing all this beer?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 24, 2013)

You opening a bar?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 24, 2013)

Do you serve food also ?


----------



## havasu (Jan 24, 2013)

What does your Alcohol Beverage Control license say?


----------



## Chris (Jan 24, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Where are you storing all this beer?



In Carboys and then kegs, not bottling much, I like it from the tap.



oldognewtrick said:


> You opening a bar?



Maybe in the future but for now yes the one in my back yard is open for business, come on over.



oldognewtrick said:


> Do you serve food also ?



Yes tonights special was beer can chicken.  Busting out the smoker this weekend.



havasu said:


> What does your Alcohol Beverage Control license say?



Says Class A - General Engineering Contractor.....


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, you brewed anymore or just making room for the next brew fest?


----------



## Chris (Feb 4, 2013)

I have one keg full and in the bar and three other brews brewing. Haven't been home in over a week so I have no idea how they are doing but I assume ok.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2013)

Kegging a Blue Moon clone tomorrow morning.

Also building my portable kegerator for camping, will get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 4, 2013)

No updates?


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah I have a keg of Bud Light in my bar right now since I have been so busy.


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2013)

Picking up another keg tomorrow. Think I will brew some up here shortly.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 11, 2013)

I went down to my buddies house today to fix a chimney leak, when I got down off the chimney we were shooting the bull and he said do you want a 10 gallon Igloo cooler? It's been gathering dust from when we use to go camping with the kids years ago. Well, now I have a mash tun now I'm motivated to get a couple SS brew kettles and go all grain. Why does something free end up costing me hundred $ bills...


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2013)

I have been acquiring 15 gallon kegs that I will be using for cooking my all grain just by not returning them when I buy them. They end up costing me 30 bucks each, way cheaper then CL or anywhere else.

I have a nice set up now but I want to do 10 gallon batches.


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh yeah let me know if you need me to ship you the valve insert and screen attachment for the igloo. My local shop sells them, the valve is like 17 bucks and the screen is 15 or so.


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2013)

Kegged three different beers and bottled 150 bottles day before yesterday. Cant wait......


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 7, 2013)

Good job! .....


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2013)

Polished off one of my kegs last night with the help of a few neighbors. 

Kegged a strawberry wheat yesterday, it should be good.


----------

